# Urinals



## isitplumb (Mar 9, 2014)

hey guys, i just have a few questions.

1)where is the cleanout located on a urinal? (pic if possible)

2)is the cleanout allowed to be under the flood level rim?

3)what is the drain pipe size on a urinal?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

PZ is a site for those already in the plumbing trade. You are welcome to view the site and use the information available to you. Please refrain from posting until you have established that you are active in the trade. 

Start here>>> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


Thanks.


----------

